# Dart frog eye problem? Advice please



## Chris_P (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, 

I am a new keeper of dart frogs, and maybe it's inexperience, but everytime I see something new I'm terrified they have some illness. 

Yesterday I noticed one of my frogs has a patch of eye skin above his eye. I have taken some photos. Should I take him to a vet? I'm worried it's an infection. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, 

Cheers, 

Chris


----------



## abIngenui (Oct 14, 2015)

It looks okay to me. The skin doesn't seem to be broken and there is no deformation, so I'm guessing it is just his/her coloration.

Also, wow. They are gorgeous frogs! Hm.... <contemplates building another viv>

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

yea, if this was a cause for concern i'd expect other people to chime in. the issue looks similar to the below thread

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...0818-strange-colouration-under-leucs-eye.html


----------



## Chris_P (Nov 4, 2015)

It looked a bit worse yesterday (a bit pinkish), but today seems like it is healing. It wasn't there before, so I don't think it is his natural colouration. I am taking him to an exotics vet tomorrow for a check up, just incase. He's still active though, and eating as normal, so hopefully it is nothing, as you say! 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## holmarie (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe just an abrasion. I'd guess it would be gone in a few days. If it goes away and comes back might be something else.


----------



## Chris_P (Nov 4, 2015)

Well I took him to the vets and they did some fungi and bacterial tests. They also checked for chytrid, which came back negative. They found small amounts of some bacteria and fungi (which are probably normal skin microorganisms), but she suggested to place 2 drops of a very weak saline solution (2g/L = 0.2% saline solution) onto the skin once a day. 

Cheers, 

Chris


----------

